# ما هو الصاروخ الباليستي؟



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_الصاروخ الباليستي هو __صاروخ__ يتّبع مسارا منحنيا (أو شبه مداري)، وهو مسار يتأثّر حصرا بالجاذبيّة الأرضيّة والاحتكاك الهوائي (__مقاومة المائع__). المسار المنحني يسبقه مسار تسارع ناتج عن عن __محرك صاروخي__ يمنح الصّاروخ الدفع المناسب للوصول إلى هدفه._
_هذا المقال يُعنى بالصواريخ الباليستيّة التكتيكيّة أو الاستراتيجيّة لأنّ الصّواريخ الأخرى (مضّادة للدروع، للطائرات، للسفن،...) أو حتّى الأجسام المتطابقة مع هذا التصنيف والتي لا تستعمل لأغراض عسكريّة نادرا ما يٌطلق عليها هذا الاسم._

_هذا التصنيف (تكتيكي واستراتيجي) يوضع حسب السياسة الدفاعة للدّولة التي تمتلك مثل هذه الصّواريخ._

_الصّاروخ التكتيكي يُستعمل لتوسيع الطّاقة الهجوميّة للقوّات المسلّحة أكثر من تلك المسموح بها عن طريق المدفعيّة التقليديّة. عادة ما يكون مداه في حدود بضع مئات الكيلومترات وهو مزوّد برأس تقليديّة._

_الصّاروخ الاستراتيجيّ هو سلاح عادة ما يُستعمل للرّدع، وهو مزوّد غالبا برأس غير تقليديّة، خاصّة السّلاح النّوويّ. هذا السّلاح يخوّل الدّول أن تهاجم حتّى حين تكون قوّاتها المسلّحة غير قادرة على ذلك، لأنّ هذا النّوع من الصّواريخ قادر على ضرب الأهداف دون التعرّض لخطر الاعتراض._
_قد يستعمل لفظ "الصّاروخ الباليستي" للحديث عن الصّاروخ الباليستي الاستراتيجي المزوّد برأس نوويّة لما يحمله هذا الأخير من دلالات سياسيّة واجتماعيّة، خاصّة بعد الحرب العالميّة الثانية._



​ 
_*التصنيفات*_​ 

_نفرّق في التصنيف بين :_

_الصواريخ الباليستية ذات المدى القصير (SRBM : Short Range Ballistic Missile) أو الصواريخ التكتيكية. مداها أقلّ من 800 كم. أمثلة : صاروخ الاسكندر، بلوتون، سكود.._
_الصواريخ ذات المدى « القريب» (MRBM : Medium Range Ballistic Missile)، التي يكون مداها بين 1000 و3000 كم. أمثلة : __شهاب 3__، نودونغ 1، أريحا 2._
_الصواريخ ذات المدى المتوسط (IRBM : Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile)، التي يترواح مداها بين 2400 كم و6400 كم. أمثلة : صواريخ اس-3 واس اس-20._
_الصواريخ ذات المدى البعيد (__ICBM__ : InterContinental Ballistic Missile، التي يتراوح مداها بين 6000 و13000 كم. أمثلة : __Topol-M__, __Peacekeeper__, __SS-18__._
_عندما تطلق من غوّاصات تُعرّف الصواريخ بـ SLBM : Submarine Launched Balistic Missile. أمثلة : __صاروخ M45__, __بولاريس__, __بوسايدن__._
_*التصميم وطريقة العمل*_

_إنّ تصميم صاروخ باليستي يشبه تماما تصميم الصواريخ الفضائية. على سبيل المثال، تمّ تصميم الصاروخ الفضائي ميركوري-ريدستون (الولايات المتحدة، 1961) الذي حمل أوّل رائد فضاء أمريكي إلى الفضاء اعتمادا على تصاميم صواريخ فاو-2 كما أمّ الصاروخ الروسي زيميوركا الذي أطلق القمر الروسي التجريبي __سبوتنيك 1__ سنة 1957 والذي تستعمل أحدث نسخه حتى يومنا هذا لصواريخ سويوز هو في الأصل صاروخ باليستي عابر للقارات._
_يتكوّن الصاروخ من طبقات موضوعة فوق بعضها البعض. يحتوي الطابق الأخير على الحمولة، وهي عادة ما تكون قنبلة أو عدّة قنابل أو نظم توجيه وتصويب._
_أمّا الطبقات السفليّة فهي طبقات دفع. وتحتوي على خليط من الموادّ - يسمّى بروبرغول - يُحدث تفاعلها كميّة كبيرة جدّا من الطاقة. كما تحتوي هذه الطبقات على محرّك نفّاث يوجّه هذا التفاعل لضمان دفع الصاروخ._

_*مراحل الطّيران والمسار*_

_يخترق مسار الصّواريخ الباليستية الغلاف الجويّة ويمرّ عبر الفضاء - الذي ضبطت حدوده بالاتّفاق بـ100 كم من الارتفاع - ولكنّها لا تصل إلى سرعة كافية لتبقى في الفضاء. نتحدّث هنا عن "مسار تحت-مداري". السرعة القصوى للصواريخ الباليستية متغيّرة وتختلف حسب مداها. تصل سرعة صاروخ فاو-2 القصوى، والذي يبلغ مداه 320 كم، إلى 1.6 كم/ث، بينما تصل سرعة الصواريخ الحديثة العابرة للقارّات، والتي يبلغ مداها 10000 كم، إلى 7 كم/ث. تبلغ السرعة الضرورية لوضع الاجسام في مدار قمريّ نحو 8 كم/ث._
_في المقابل، تصل الصّواريخ الباليستية إلى ارتفاعات كبيرة نظرا للشكل الاهليجي لمسارها. على سبيل المثال، يرتفع الصاروخ الباليستي الحديث إلى ما يقارب 1200 كم نظرا لمساره وهو ارتفاع أعلى بكثير من ارتفاع المحطّة الفضائية الدوليّة التي لا يتعدّى علوّ مسارها الـ350 كم._

_ينقسم مسار الصاروخ الباليستي إلى ثلاث مراحل مختلفة._
_مرحلة الدفع. تبدأ هذه المرحلة لحظة تشغيل أوّل محرّك وتتواصل حتّى استهلاك كامل كميّة البروبرغول. خلال هذه المرحلة يُحصّل الصاروخ الطاقة الحركيّة اللاّزمة ليصل هدفه. مدّة هذه المرحلة عادة ما تكون قصيرة نسبيّا مقارنة بمدّة الطّيران._
_مرحلة الطيران الباليستي. تكون هذه المرحلة في الفضاء وتُمثّل أطول مرحلة في المسار، خاصّة بالنّسبة للصواريخ ذات المدى البعيد. غياب الدفع في هذه المرحلة يعني أنّ مسار الرحلة قد تحدّد بشكل كامل في نهاية المرحلة السابقة._
_مرحلة الدخول في الغلاف الجوي. هذه المرحلة، الباليستية كذلك، تختلف عن المرحلة السابقة بتواجد الاحتكاك بين الهواء والصّاروخ. يُبطّئ هذا الاحتكاك الصّاروخ ويجعله أقلّ توازنا (بسبب الرّياح والاضطرابات الجويّة) ويُولّد كميّة كبيرة جدّا من الطاقة الحراريّة._
_هذه المراحل الثلاثة موجودة في مسارات كلّ الصّورايخ، سواء كانت ذات مدى قصير جدّا أو عابرة للقارّات. تختلف المدّة الكاملة للرحلة ومدّة كلّ مرحلة حسب الصّواريخ. مثلا، يقوم صاروخ فاو-2 بمساره في مدّة 5 دقائق و30 ثانية، 60 ثانية منها خلال مرحلة الدفع. كان هذا الصّاروخ يصل إلى الفضاء لكنّ معظم مساره كان داخل الغلاف الجويّ. تحلّق الصواريخ الباليستية الحديثة أكثر من 30 دقيقة، 3 دقائق منها خلال مرحلة الدفع ودقيقتان خلال مرحلة دخول الغلاف الجويّ._

_*مثال : وصف مراحل طيران الصّاروخ مينيتمان 3 (Minuteman III)*_
_سنة 2009، صاروخ LGM-30 Minuteman III هو الصاروخ الوحيد العابر للقارات الممركز على الأرض المستخدم من قبل الولايات المتّحدة. تصميمه يعود لسنة 1970، لكنّ عدّة نظم حسّاسة داخله تمّ تحديثها منذ ذلك الوقت. يوجد 450 صاروخ من هذا النوع في الخدمة اليوم._
_يصل مدى هذا الصاروخ لـ10000 كم. يستطيع هذا الصّاروخ حمل ثلاث قنابل هيدروجينية على الرّغم من أنّ هذا العدد تمّ تخفيضه لواحدة فقط طبقا لمعاهدة ستارت 2._


_محرّك الطّبقة أ يتمّ تشغيله بينما لا يزال الصّاروخ داخل القاعدة. غشاء خاصّ يحميه من الطاقة الحرارية الكبيرة المنبعثة من محرّكاتها نفسها._
_خلال مرحلة دفع المحرّك أ، يُحدّد مسار الصّاروخ بالتحكّم بتوجيه فوّهة إخراج المحرّك. بعد دقيقة واحدة، ينفذ البروبرغول من الطبقة أ وتنطفئ. يتمّ حينها التخلّص من هذا الطّابق عن طريق تفجير بعض المتفجّرات التي تقطع الرّابط بين الطّابق أ والطّابق ب._
_يُشغّل المحرك ب ويُسرّع الصاروخ. بعد دقيقة واحدة، أي بعد دقيقتين من الانطلاق، يفرغ المحرّك ب من البروبرغول وينطفئ ليُتخلّص منه هو الآخر._
_في النهاية، يعطي المحرّك ج طاقته للصاروخ ويقع التخلّص منه بعد دقيقة أخرى حين يفرغ من البروبرغول. تكون سرعة الصّاروخ حينها قريبة من 7 كم/ث._
_يُواصل الطّابق الأخير الذي يحتوي على الحمولة طريقه نحو الهدف بشكل باليستي تماما. يكون الصّاروخ في هذه اللحظة قد اخترق الغلاف الجوّي ممّا يسمح له بنشر أضواء مموّهة حوله حتّى لا يسمح للرادارات بمعرفة مساره (وبالتالي هدفه) بدقّة أو ليخدع نظما مضادّة للصواريخ._
_بعد 30 دقيقة من الاقلاع، أي قليلا قبل الدخول في الغلاف الجوّي، يعدّل محرّك صغير الطابق العلويّ ويتخلّص من معدّات الدخول واحدا تلو الآخر بحيث لا يكون لأيّ واحد منها مساره الخاصّ+_
_تدخل معدّات الدّخول الغلاف الجويّ ويبطّئ الاحتكاك الهوائي من سرعتها وتطلق المعدّات كميّة كبيرة من الحرارة التي يتمّ التخلّص منها عن طريق درع حراري يتبخّر تدريجيّا._
_لحظات قبل الاصطدام، تُفعّل القنابل عن طريق منظومة تتأكّد من أنّ الصاروخ اتّبع مسارا عاديّا. يتمّ التفجير على الأرض إذا كان الهجوم على هدف محصّن (منصّة إطلاق صواريخ) وفي الهواء إن لم يكن كذلك (منشآت مدنيّة)._
_*التنظيم حسب الطوابق*_

_على الرغم من أنّه يُخيّل لنا أنّ اعتماد صاروخ ذو طابق واحد أكثر بساطة فإنّ ذلك ليسا ذا فاعليّة إذ أنّ الصّاروخ يجب أن أكون أثقل، وبالتالي أغلى، ليؤدّي نفس المهمّة._
_تنخفض كتلة الصّاروخ تدريجيا باستهلاكه البروبرغول. لكن كتلة حاويات الوقود التي تفرغ تدريجيا تبقى ثابتة في الصّواريخ ذات الطّابق الواحد. وبالتالي فإنّ على المحرّك أن يدفع تلك الحاويات الفارغة عديمة الفائدة._
_في المقابل، يشتغل كلّ طابق في الصاروخ ذو عدّة طوابق حتّى ينفذ منه الوقود ويتمّ التخلّص منه بعد ذلك ولا تحتاج الطّوابق المتبقيّة لدفع هذه الكتلة الزائدة._
_في المقابل، على كلّ طابق أن يحمل محرّكه النفّاث الخاصّ (بسبب التخلّص من المحرّك السّابق)، وهو ما يثقل وزن الصّاروخ عند الاقلاع. لذلك يجب أن يوازن اختيار عدد الطّوابق بين ارتفاع وزن الصّاروخ عند الاقلاع الناتج عن مضاعفة عدد النظم بين الطّوابق وبين التخفيف من حمله عند التخلّص من الحاويات الفارغة. وبالتّالي فإنّ تصميم صاروخ ذو عدّة طوابق أمر أكثر تعقيدا._
_لا تستخدم معظم الصّواريخ ذات المدى القصير والمتوسّط عمليّا إلاّ طابقا واحدا، بينما تستخدم الصّواريخ ذات المدى البعيد والعابرة للقارّات بين طابقين وأربعة طوابق ذات حجم متناقص._
_لا شيء يجبر الصّواريخ على أن تكون طوابقها متراكبة، وهو ما يمنع استعمال محرّك طابق ما حتّى يتمّ التخلّص من الطّابق الذي يسبقه. لكنّ معظم الصّواريخ الباليستية ذات طوابق متراكبة. إنّ هذا الشّكل الممدود للصّواريخ متوافق أكثر مع تنصيبها في منصّات الإطلاق المحصّنة أو في القطارات والشّاحنات. إنّ صاروخ أر-7 الرّوسي وهو جدّ الصّاروخ سويوز الحالي يمثّل خرقا لهذه القاعدة._

_*طابق المعدّات*_

_كلّ المعدّات اللاّزمة لعمل الصّاروخ (مثل صورايخ إطلاق الأجهزة الفضائية) مجمّعة في طابق معدّات (Equipment bay) : قيادة، توجيه، تغذية كهربائيّة، قياس عن بعد، التحكّم في الحمولة، إلخ. وكلّ ذلك موجّه عادة عن طريق حاسوب موجود على متن الصّاروخ._


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اللغة المكتوب بها الموضوع غير مفهومة​


----------



## mhmd fysl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_السلام عليكم اخ سامح_
_حقيقة لا ادري ماذا اقول لك، فهذا تقريبا ثالث موضوع لي تقول فيه ان لغته غير مفهومة، مع العلم بان مقالاتي كلها ماخوذه من مراجع علميه @عالمية@ لها حقوق النشر والطباعه._
_عموما نحن لسنا في منتدي للغه العربية حتي نقف علي الكلمات وان كانت كلماتي باللغه العربيه الفصحي وليست بالهيلوغروفيه كما زعمت في موضوع اخر._
_اتمني منك التركيز علي الماده العلمية ولندع موضوع اللغة لمن يجيدة._
_ولك مني كل الاحترام _


----------



## mustafatel (14 نوفمبر 2011)

I think brother sameh's education is french


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ مصطفى غير لائق
أن تستهزأ باخيك المسلم
فعلا اني عندي مشكلة في encoding
سلام عليكم​


----------



## mustafatel (14 نوفمبر 2011)

I owe you an apology, but brother if anyone was reading what you wrote will understand that you're mocking brother mhmd fysl


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

يعلم الله
ما اكنه للمهندس/ محمد فيصل من الإحترام والتقدير
لما ساهم به من مواضيع تستحق الشكر الفائق​


----------



## mhmd fysl (15 نوفمبر 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> الأخ مصطفى غير لائق​
> 
> أن تستهزأ باخيك المسلم
> فعلا اني عندي مشكلة في encoding
> سلام عليكم​


 
_السلام عليكم الاخ سامح والاخ مصطفي_
_إندهشت جداً منك أخ سامح وأنت تصف كلام الأخ مصطفي بالأستهزاء، وقد سبق منك القول أن تصف كتاباتي بالصينيه والهيلوغروفية. أوليست هذه بتلك ؟!!!_
_لا أريد إثارة نقاش قد يفيض إلي بذر الشقاق في النفوس، ولكن الحق حق ولو علي نفسي._
_وجزاكم الله خيراً إخواني_


----------



## مهند المالكي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد وجزاك الله خيراً على هذه المواضيع العلمية الجيدة
واحب اطلب منك ان توضح لي معنى المكوك الفضائي والمركبة الفضائية؟


----------



## passm55 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

كويس جدا


----------



## mhmd fysl (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*الفرق بين المكوك والمركبة الفضائية*

_المركبة الفضائية هي مركبة تكون عادة مأهولة برائد فضاء أو أكثر قادرة على الوصول إلى الفضاء الخارجي، محمولة على صاروخ قوي يقلع بها. منها ما حمل رواد فضاء إلى القمر مثل مركبة القيادة ووحدة الخدمة أو مركبة الهبوط على القمر. وينتمي إليها أيضا مكوك الفضاء المأهول ويحمل معه الأقمار الاصطناعية والمعدات وأحيانا يقوم طاقمة إصلاق تلسكوب أو القيام بعمليات الصيانة في الفضاء كما تم ذلك عند إصلاح تلسكوب هابل الفضائي. ويستطيع المكوك أن ينقل إلى الفضاء ما حمولته 32 طن. ومن أهم مميزات هذه المركبة هو أنه يعاد استخدامها جزئيا، فالمكوك الفضائي مركبة مكونة من ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية:_

_المركبة المأهولة التي تطوف في الفضاء ويطلق عليها اسم المكوك الفضائي_
_خزان خارجي للوقود السائل( عادة برتقالي اللون)_
_صاروخان بالوقود الصلب للدفع._
_اذا المكوك هو أحد أجزاء المركبة الفضائية الثلاث._
_أرجو أن اكون قد أصبت ووفيت._
_

_​


----------

